# US - Canada Crossing



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trying to get to Vancouver for a wedding (there's another thread on this) and prices are scary. One option is to fly to Seattle and drive up, but that means a border crossing.

I have very little previous - a caution for theft some years ago, and an acquittal for some other nonsense. But I used to be fairly 'active', shall we say, and have been picked up or at least ID-ed a few times. Is this likely to be a problem?

All political, nothing chemical.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I'm trying to get to Vancouver for a wedding (there's another thread on this) and prices are scary. One option is to fly to Seattle and drive up, but that means a border crossing.
> 
> I have very little previous - a caution for theft some years ago, and an acquittal for some other nonsense. But I used to be fairly 'active', shall we say, and have been picked up or at least ID-ed a few times. Is this likely to be a problem?
> 
> All political, nothing chemical.




Assuming you're British, the real concern will come when you try to cross back into the US to catch your plane out of Seattle again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Assuming you're British, the real concern will come when you try to cross back into the US to catch your plane out of Seattle again.



Don't wear any revolutionary badges or give any inappropriate salutes and you should be alright. Oh, and ditch the Let Abu Hamza off the hook t-shirt.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 11, 2008)

as long as you don't try to be a smart alec, I don't see why you would have problems particularly.


----------



## pk (Mar 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I'm trying to get to Vancouver for a wedding (there's another thread on this) and prices are scary. One option is to fly to Seattle and drive up, but that means a border crossing.
> 
> I have very little previous - a caution for theft some years ago, and an acquittal for some other nonsense. But I used to be fairly 'active', shall we say, and have been picked up or at least ID-ed a few times. Is this likely to be a problem?
> 
> All political, nothing chemical.



You'll be fine.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 5, 2008)

Nah, couldn't afford it in the end


----------



## Poi E (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't worry. They're much to busy trying to stop the vast flow of excellent weed coming down from Canada and poisoning their kids minds with dangerous ideas like socialised health care.


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2008)

Hahaha you're fucked, mate. I went across the border on a coach with a bunch of French Canadians and they hauled me in. The bus drove off leaving me and my girlfriend being searched. Was fucking fuming, man. Then the same fucking cunts did it on the way back six weeks later. WANKERS. You have one of those faces, like myself, which just says "mischief". 

BTW when you're in Vancouver make sure you check out Gas Town and Granville Island.


----------

